# New Thames valley rep



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The TTOC would like to welcome Jess AKA Lollypop86 as our new Themes Valley rep I am sure she will be along soon to say a few words lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] I'm sure you will do a fine job. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good luck chuck


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*pops my princess crown on* lol

Thanks guys, I know I've got some big shoes to fill and I'll probably look to alternating location to allow for members all over the Thames valley to come along. Hope to do you proud and penny

J
Xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You'll be ok you got big...............feet


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Steady my feet ain't that big!

J
Xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You go girl! Congrats on the new role - you've got the best TT crew in the country behind you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

phodge said:


> You go girl! Congrats on the new role - you've got the best TT crew in the country behind you!


Hi, Must agree, if you can't get good meets from that area, they must be a miserable lot.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks penny  I hope you'll still come tho and won't be disappearing all together

J
Xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Work permitting, I'll still be there! Now I can heckle from the back and crtiticise! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol I hope so 

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice one, I might even grace your meets if on the right end of the Thames Valley :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha thanks  we had a good meet on the last one 

J
Xx


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats on the new appointment 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

quality not quantity :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

burns said:


> Congrats on the new appointment 8)


Thank you 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> quality not quantity :lol:


Oh yes indeed 

J
Xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Jess, hope you enjoy your new role. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

malstt said:


> Welcome Jess, hope you enjoy your new role.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks  guess that means I have to behave now and be less smutty? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, You are now a *Mauve* Lollypop 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've seen it's my favourite colour hence the purple hair!

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, I thought I had better change it for you. Happy now. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes very  thanks hoggy 

J
Xx


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hope it goes well Jess.
Hope you enjoy your new roll


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you 

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > You go girl! Congrats on the new role - you've got the best TT crew in the country behind you!
> ...





Lollypop86 said:


> Thanks  guess that means I have to behave now and be less smutty? Lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Surely its not the size, but what she does with it that counts 

Good luck [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol thanks 

J
Xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Congrats Jess

(Although someone needs to remove TTOC rep from Penny's profile  )


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you 

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I've seen it's my favourite colour hence the purple hair!
> 
> J
> Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol soooooooo funny...........not

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Lol soooooooo funny...........not
> 
> J
> Xx


 Sorry! _(Your high/Rep -ness)_
Am I not allowed on this part of the Forum then! :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was joking! lol

J
xx


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats Jess! 
I'm sure you'll do a great job!

Rich


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Congrats Jess! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

congratz!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys 

J
Xx


----------

